# Delid mate 2, Wer hat ihn? Wer mag teilen?



## Tischi89 (25. Januar 2018)

Hey liebe overclocking Freunde 

ich suche hier jmd der einen Delid mate 2 besitzt und ihn vllt teilen will?

Leider ist der kaum lieferbar bei Caseking. Außerdem kann man denn gelichzeitig Erfahrungen austauschen bzw weitergeben. Ich habe noch keine Köpferfahrung gesammelt und dachte man kann die Synergieeffekte dieses Enthusiastenforums mal nutzen


----------



## KaterTom (25. Januar 2018)

Du brauchst nur einen Schraubstock. Im Video wird zwar ein Skylake x geköpft, aber das Prinzip lässt sich auch auf andere CPU's übertragen.




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Ms83tw61vig

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Tischi89 (25. Januar 2018)

ich werde darauf zurückkommen falls sich keiner einen Delid Mate hat den er mit mir teilen will, danke erstmall!

leider habe ich auch keinen Schraubstock auf die schnelle


----------



## DKK007 (25. Januar 2018)

Wobei der DelidMate schon die sicherste Methode ist. 
Allerdings gibt es so ein Tool  auch noch von einem anderen Hersteller. Aqua Computer Dr. Delid für Skylake und Kaby Lake Prozessoren Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Tischi89 (25. Januar 2018)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Wobei der DelidMate schon die sicherste Methode ist.
> Allerdings gibt es so ein Tool  auch noch von einem anderen Hersteller. Aqua Computer Dr. Delid für Skylake und Kaby Lake Prozessoren Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland



gehen die auch für devils canyon?


----------



## derschweizer (25. Januar 2018)

den Delid mate  für den I7 7700K kann ich dir ausleihen.


----------



## derschweizer (25. Januar 2018)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Sollte der Delid Mate 2 sein.


----------



## type_o (27. Januar 2018)

Der von DKK007 vorgeschlagene Dr. Delid funktioniert für Alle Sockel 1150,1151, 1155 und 1156 CPU's !  
Somit auch für deinen Devils Canyon.


----------



## Duvar (14. Februar 2018)

Hallo,

ich krame mal den Thread wieder raus, weil ich bräuchte auch mal eure Hilfe.
Hab mir heute einen 8700K bestellt und leider sind die ganzen Tools nicht lieferbar...


----------



## Shutterfly (15. Februar 2018)

Besitze den Dr. Delid, womit ich meinen i7-7700K und i3-6100 geköpft habe. Für 25 Euro kann ich ihn dir zusenden:

5 Euro Versandlabel zu dir,
5 Euro Versandlabel zu mir zurück,
5 Euro Aufwandsentschädigung,
10 Euro Pfand, welche du zurücküberwiesen bekommst, wenn das Teil wieder komplett und unbeschädigt bei mir zurück ist.

Sicheres köpfen also praktisch für 15 Euro inkl. Versandkosten.


----------



## Duvar (23. Februar 2018)

Danke aber ein überaus netter user hier hat es mir kostenlos zugesandt, musste lediglich die Versandkosten bezahlen.
Hat mich nur rund 5€ gekostet alles (Hin - und Rückversand).


----------



## Bullebernd (11. März 2018)

Wer wo ich auch bitte. 

Würde mir auch gerne mal das Tool ausleihen.


----------



## Klutten (11. März 2018)

Shutterfly schrieb:


> Besitze den Dr. Delid, womit ich meinen i7-7700K und i3-6100 geköpft habe. Für 25 Euro kann ich ihn dir zusenden:
> 
> 5 Euro Versandlabel zu dir,
> 5 Euro Versandlabel zu mir zurück,
> ...



...womit wir endlich in Richtung Marktplatz abgedriftet sind. CLOSED


----------

